# Problem with a snoway plow



## DPDDOG (Jan 17, 2011)

The plow is angled over to the right and will not move back to center. When it is in the down position and I try to angle it back to the left the plow raises. Have forced it hard into a frozen snow bank..no help.

Any ideas? The snowway site doesn't talk about this problem just says refer to dealer.

Marty


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Snowway.....there's your problem right there


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Find out which valve controls the left angle and see if the coil magnetizes when trying to angle left.


----------



## DPDDOG (Jan 17, 2011)

Turned out to be the switch...thank you all!
Marty


----------

